# The road to Perdition



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Has anyone picked it up yet? I see that BB is offering the Road and American Beauty for $20.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

BB has it for $14.99 today, but be warned - they are only carrying the WS DTS version of the disc, not the WS-DD version with the extras. If that's important to you. This according to souces over at DVDTalk this morning.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Mark, i ussually check for wide screen, but probably would have missed the DTS, i'll check. The local BEST Buy is advertising the 2 for 20, which i'll go for is available in Wide Screen DD.


----------

